# Alicante to Santander



## Brat (Jun 24, 2009)

I would be grateful for advice about my proposed journey from Alicante to Santander in a 6.5 m motorhome in March. In particular:-

1) Are road conditions through the mountains likely to present any problems at that time?

2) The choice would appear to be between going via Madrid or Zaragoza. There seems to be little difference in mileage. Which route would be more interesting?

3) Would 2 days be a comfortable journey time or would it be better to take 3?

4) Where would be a convenient overnight stop before boarding the Plymouth ferry?

Thank you in anticipation of your advice.


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi

If its any help to you we do Granada to Bilboa in about 12 to 14 hours at a comfortable drive. North of Madrid at Burgos can be changable due to its altitude, but if your unlucky to encouter snow. As it is a main route the authorities do keep it open. March is changable around the south of Madrid and normally the cold snap has ended by then. I think you would be very unlucky to hit snow at that time.
We head South to Madrid and strange as it seems the directions just disappeared for the route south, and following Zaragoza seems wrong but it was right in the end. Then we saw the Autovia signed to the south after a few miles.

It was over a year since we last made the trip and the were roadworks every whare, but I would imagine it might be sorted out by now.

Its a pleasant and changeable landscape on the run down, with many stopping areas, as they do encourage drivers to stop when tired.

Hope you have a good trip.

PS the autovia passes straight through Madrid its not too bad, and is not like getting dumped in say the center of London...

Regards
Marnaz


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Back again..
2 Days is a good way to go it takes us about 12 to 14 hours at a easy speed.
We always aim for the ferry terminal and stop overnight there, so we have no hassle in the morning. we normaly find ourseves checking in around 7 am. We have never had a problem arriving late or very late at the port regarding parking up for the night. Infact I personaly prefer it as the trafic is less.
Regards
Marnaz


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If you stick to the motorways they will be cleared of snow.

P&L


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Almeria to Bilbao*

I drove Almeria to Bilbao port this weekend gone, in a 18 foot motorhome, it took me 12 hours driving time, averageing 55 to 60 miles an hour, I used the 3 toll roads in all, 1.95 then 6.85 m50 around Madrid, just so easy, you wouldn't know you were anywere near a city, then I used the toll road around burgos 17.85 but you can miss them all if you want too, but I find it easier, there were no roadworks at all, we parked on a parking area with the lorries the first night, and then you can park overnight on the port, great security and lots of other people there, you just drive right in and book in the next day when the office opens at 8am, the ferry crossing was great, not a wave in sight, we upgraded on board 85 pounds, well worth it to us, big room, tv, fruit and a free glass of champagne, the food wasn't brilliant though.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi it's just under 400 miles if my memory serves me right & i've done it to my place near Alicante in around 8hrs. thats with stopping for lunch/coffee etc.
Depends on your timescales as I've also taken well over a week for the same journey.
Alex.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We've done it early Feb with no problem whatsoever. Superb road from Valencia all way to Santander and toll free. You can get to Valencia toll free as well along the coast as well - we do! 

Last time we drove Benidorm to Biaritz in about 10 hours


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

linal said:


> Hi it's just under 400 miles if my memory serves me right & i've done it to my place near Alicante in around 8hrs. thats with stopping for lunch/coffee etc.
> Depends on your timescales as I've also taken well over a week for the same journey.
> Alex.


Hi
Well I did say we had road works re the time and the milage, but my sat nav has just given me 7.30 hrs quickest re the time driving on the speed limit and also no hold ups or stop en route, and the millage was 850 km and that worked out to 480 miles. So I guess the roadworks have made a differance no im going back to the uk on this route on the 28th Oct. But re the cabins last time we made the crossing We were laid down all the way as it was a force 8 gale gusting to stormforce 11 in places. I would have sold my soul for a helicopter.........


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have done both routes ( Madrid and Zaragossa ) a couple of times.

For me the Zaragossa route is easier and more pleasant. 

But who knows what the weather will be like ????


----------



## Brat (Jun 24, 2009)

Many thanks for all your useful information.

I realise that the weather is something of a lottery. I'll keep my options open until the journey is imminent.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> You can get to Valencia toll free as well along the coast as well - we do!


We find the coast route from Valencia to Alicante a bit stop start and do the much better 'por interior' route.

When leaving Valencia travelling south on the A7, before it becomes peaje, there are signs for Alicante 'por interior'. It's a great, fast road, with lovely scenery.


----------

